# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Oyunun Adı Kontra-Ergenekon

## bozok

*Oyunun Adı Kontra-Ergenekon*



*İlk Kez Tutuklusundan*

*Muammer Karabulut*

*Gökbörü Yayıncılık / Araştırma İnceleme Dizisi* 

*370 sayfa,* 
*2. hamur,* 
*ISBN: 9789750167348;* 
*Boyut: 14 x 22 cm;* 
*Baskı Tarihi: Mayıs 2009*
*üzgün Dili: Türkçe*


Onlarca *"kitap"*, binlerce* "makale"* ve milyonlarca *"haberden"* sonra nihayet yazma hakkı mağdur edilene geldi...

Ve Ergenekon'u ilk kez bir* "tutuklu"* yazdı...

O da sabaha karşı gözaltına alınarak tutuklandı...

İstanbul Emniyeti, Bayrampaşa, Kandıra, Silivri... derken 11 ay tutuklu kaldı, 41 duruşmaya katıldı ve tahliyesine karar verildi

Mahkeme karşısında ki ilk talebi *"Tutukluluğumun devamını istiyorum.."* oldu...

üünkü Lozan Barış Antlaşması'nın yıl dönümünde yaptığı konuşma, Ergenekon terör örgütünün bir eylemi olarak iddianamede yer almıştı

İşte bu kitap, Lozan süreci ile yoluna devam eden çağdaş laik Cumhuriyet'i, İnsanlık onuru gören Muammer Karabulut'un, *"Devlet yönetme konusunda yetkisi olan kurum ve kuruluşların, masum vatandaşlarını sabun yaparak ellerini yıkamamaları konusunda ki son"* talebidir.

- Ergenekon mu?

Onu da her sayfada, nasıl bir tertip olduğunu ve doğrular karşısında nasıl yalanlaştığını da ilk kez okuyacaksınız...

Ve anlayacaksınız ki Türkiye'ye atılan* "Ergenekon"* yalanının, Irak'ta bulunamayan *"kitle imha silahları"* ile hiçbir farkı yok...

Fakat, anlayacaksınız ki amaç aynı

...

----------

